# auf die Umstände



## gonzalo attenborough

Auf die Welt, auf die Umstände. Mundo,Circunstancia...pero no logro descifrar el sentido, si es que lo hay?


----------



## LordNazgul

Yo tampoco.

¿Puedes ofrecer más contexto?

Atentamente.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Si pudiera....pero lamentablemente no cuento con mas informacion.


----------



## Sidjanga

gonzalo attenborough said:


> Auf die Welt, auf die Umstände.


Hola, gonzalo.
Efectivamente, así sueltas, las palabras carecen (casi) de sentido. Son preposiciones con artículos y sustantivos, que, dependiendo del contexto -antes que nada el verbo- podrían significar unas mil cosas (bueno, como quien dice) y aplicarse muchas traducciones diferentes al castellano.

¿Dónde te las encontraste?

_ [Ich passe] auf die Welt [auf]_. Cuido al mundo.  
_ auf die Umstände [kommt es an]_. Depende de las circunstancias. (¡y aquí del contexto!)


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Los entiendo perfectamente, sucede que si se trata de frases que escucho mirando la tele, no dispongo de mucho tiempo para poder retener una frase mas extensa y poder darle cuerpo a mi pregunta. 
Donde la escuche? Creo que de una pelicula suiza (pesima) "Die Herbst Zeitlosen". 
Chicos muchas gracias, no solo por las respuestas que siempre me brindan sino por el "laburo de ingenieria" que implica muchas veces construir correctamente mis preguntas.


----------



## iaf

Gonzalo, a veces hasta la descripción de una escena o una primera suposición tuya a raíz de la situación planteada, ya sirve como _contexto_ para poder orientarnos un poquito mejor. (Como en la pregunta sobre "an seine Sachen gehen" y las personas revolviendo un bolso...)

Un saludo,
iaf


----------



## AGATHA2

gonzalo attenborough said:


> Auf die Welt, auf die Umstände. Mundo,Circunstancia...pero no logro descifrar el sentido, si es que lo hay?


 
Y si estuvieran brindando  "auf die Welt ! " ?


----------

